# Capt. Hollis Forrester "Matty"



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Now my February patterns have set in and the fish have been settling to a steady pattern we are loving it. Drifting and wading with Down South lures over scattered shell and mud in some deeper water with plenty of bait have been producing easy limits of hefty Trout, specially in the evenings here lately. The quality of the fish this year has been hard to beat, I mean they are fat and healthy. The early Spring is going to be epic for us in East Matty with healthy fish and a very healthy bay complex for us anglers. For Available dates contact Capt. Hollis Forrester at:
979-236-3115
[email protected]


----------

